# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mike Quinn - 1989 Mr. Olympia (BEAST) VIDEO

## 1981

Mike Quinn - 1989 Mr. Olympia (BEAST)

----------

